# Vostok Europe



## Prado (Apr 21, 2017)

This one of the two Russian watches I own










It's a Vostok Europe Expedition North Pole 1










It's quite big and heavy.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You do know Vostok Europe is a Lithuanian company, not Russian? :yes:

Nice watch though. I like the older VE models but over the last few years the newer Seiko powered stuff does nothing for me at all.


----------



## Prado (Apr 21, 2017)

Lampoc said:


> You do know Vostok Europe is a Lithuanian company, not Russian? :yes:
> Nice watch though. I like the older VE models but over the last few years the newer Seiko powered stuff does nothing for me at all.


Yes, I know it's not Russian but this was the most similar thread  
This version has got an automatic vostok movement 2432.01

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

This was my one (also had the Vostok movement) - sold it a few years back:


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Intresting watch. What is the price for this model?


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

My Limo says hello :biggrin:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vostok Europe do make some nice (and slightly OTT) watches. I have owned a couple but to be honest they are way overpriced, bearing in mind most just have Seiko quartz movements (NH35) inside. I decided a while back t o move on my Vostok Europe watches and found them hard to shift without a massive drop in price. I since decided to either buy a Russian made Vostok watches or just stick to the Japanese main brands,


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It's strange but it was one of those extraordinary buys that sometimes occurs. I managed to buy three perfectly genuine Vostok Europe automatics, all unused and boxed, for absolute peanuts - less than £40 each. And do you know, I have never worn any of them.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

£40 each? Bargain. I do like the look of some of them, they are very much in your face and quite large and chunky - they remind me of some Invicta's. But prices seem to be in the range £350 to £500 unfortunately


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

> It's strange but it was one of those extraordinary buys that sometimes occurs. I managed to buy three perfectly genuine Vostok Europe automatics, all unused and boxed, for absolute peanuts - less than £40 each. And do you know, I have never worn any of them.


 That was a very good buy . Pity you don't wear them .


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

> It's strange but it was one of those extraordinary buys that sometimes occurs. I managed to buy three perfectly genuine Vostok Europe automatics, all unused and boxed, for absolute peanuts - less than £40 each. And do you know, I have never worn any of them.


 Sales forum???? They would be snapped up, surely. I also got one from Amazon for £40 many moons ago (see my avatar)


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

£40 is a very good deal for these watches. I've got mine for about £120 and I still believe is cheap.


----------

